# IP ? Software ?



## vsitor (28. November 2002)

hi leute, 
ich habe einen DSL anschluss mit flat.
ich will nen webserver für mich und nem kumpel bauen, aber weiss nicht welche software ich raufballern muss.

ich hab win98, will auch das betriebsystem behalten.
der server soll nur für mich und nem freund sein

ich will das er bei mir per ftp was hochladen kann und wir zb einen ordner zusammen nutzen.

ausserdem würde mich noch interessieren wie ich eine domain auf meine ip umleite !

ich hab ja nach nem zwanslogout der Telekom nach 24 h wieder ne neue IP.

was würdet IHR machen ?

ich habe auch schon server gemietet, aber mich interessiert das rein zum lernen wie man eine domain auf ner ip routet und wie ich einen server "erstelle" oder wie ich einen ftp account erstelle

besten dank 

vsitor


----------



## nouser (29. November 2002)

*...*

also...

- würd ich linux nehmen - wegen kostenloser software und so!

- als webserver den (klar was auch sonst) apache!

- nen ftp is bei linux garantiert dabei!

- das prob mit der ip kannste am besten mit dyndns lösen!

noch fragen?


----------



## vsitor (29. November 2002)

*fragen*

ja hab ich 

linux kost doch auch kohle oder nicht ?
dann muss ich mich da erst noch reinfuchsen.

apache ist bestimmt cool, hab da schon einiges drüber gelesen.

was ist dyndns ?

wie gesagt ist es nur ein server um gemeinsam über distanz auf div.ordner zuzugreifen.

sowas wie pc-anywhere oder jana-server ist da nicht für geeignet ???


----------



## cheating_phil (6. Dezember 2002)

*Re: fragen*



> _Original geschrieben von vsitor _
> linux kost doch auch kohle oder nicht ?



nein Linux ist kostenlos 



> _Original geschrieben von vsitor _
> was ist dyndns ?



DynDNS ist ein Service, der dir eine feste Domain (name.dyndns.org) bereitstellt, die auf deine aktuelle IP routet.


Ein guter zu empfehlender FTP-Server ist zum Beispiel der BPFTPD (BulletProof FTP-Server). Das ist ein sehr guter FTP-Server, der auch leicht zu konfigurieren ist.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2003)

*Re: fragen*



> _Original geschrieben von vsitor _
> *wie gesagt ist es nur ein server um gemeinsam über distanz auf div.ordner zuzugreifen.
> 
> sowas wie pc-anywhere oder jana-server ist da nicht für geeignet ??? *


Wenn du nicht viel Ahnung von Linux hast und sowieso nur ein paar Dateien tauschen möchtest, würde ich das ganze auf Windows-Basis und dann mittels des Jana-Servers realisieren. FTP-Account erstellen, Rechte setzen, fertig.


----------

